# Quick Dummy for Pneumatic Rigs



## TheBoogieMan (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice looking prop ....
There is only one thing I would change .

The air pressure to activate it . I think you're using just a tad too little of pressure . Maybe a few more PSI will get it "kicking" up at 'cha .  ready to rip your throat apart .


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Love it, great idea with the memory foam! Dont know if I can find it cheap anywhere around here though, did you order it offline? I just might have to try painting a few of those flourescent pannels for the woods next year, even without the glasses, I can definitely that the flourescent colors do do that when you layer them with a blacklight. Nice job with evything!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks *Boogieman*. Yeah, that fast movement also looked really good. That's what I love about pneumatics, you have such flexibility. 

Hey there _darkpeguincowboy_ _(love writing that name)._ Good point about the memory foam. The memory foam I was using is years old and different from the really dense stuff you see today. I'm thinking that if you find the cheap versions out there or garage sales, that could help with the price. The memory foam isn't key, it just added a bit more realism because it gives so easy with just a little pressure _(pressure of a bend in a costume)_. Regular soft foam will also look very good.


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

I think it looks great!


----------



## TheBoogieMan (Jan 9, 2010)

Duh .... sorry TERRA , forgot to say "THANKS" for the tutorial . 

Thanks . that was good . 

And hey , also forgot to ask you ... 
Any chance you could take a snapshot of that wolf mask with the eyes in and the little black added mask removed ( a mask over a mask - LOL ) ?
I think that would look GREAT without it , but would still like to see it without that little addition . ( still looks great though - kudos )


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a shot of hubby in the whole costume in '08. It's called the 'Lone Wolf' and made by Zagone Studios: Zagone Studios Home










He really liked it because it has a way to allow your jaw movement to translate to the mouth of the costume. It was really cool! There's a video of it at the Zagone site.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Terrific prop, Terra!
And a great looking werewolf costume, too!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the mask. Good job on the prop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

That is a GREAT looking prop, Terra.  Ok, I must admit- I didn't read the tutorial. My simple mind doesn't stand a chance with all that technical stuff.  But I love it!! great movement! Great job!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

oops... I guess I should have read the tutorial.  This, I can do! Saw the word 
'Pneumatic' and got intimidated. My apologies, Terra.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ha ha ha, *naw*...I totally understand. The word pneumatic _still_ intimidates me


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

You sure know your way around the props arena. Good work on the werewolf.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

I love the way you gleefully switch the different props on individually in your sneak peek video.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_*Hee, hee.*_ Yes I do have a lot of fun messing with this stuff. Having these monsters obey buttons pushed on a remote was just a blast!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool werewolf prop, i made one last year also. I also recycle my previous years costumes into my new props. Great work.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HALLOW TERRA and all you prop builders...!!

RE: "memory foam" --- I have just one (OK - maybe two... ) words for everyone:

Egg-crate Mattress Toppers (Ok OK - THREEE words!! - why do I feel like I'm channeling Steve Martin?)

These are at pretty reasonable cost at places like Big Lots or Wall Mart. They are flexible (more so than the large sheets of solid foam - no need to score for bending...), easy to cut and lightweight. 
If you are really brave, post a notice at a nearby college dorm that when students move out at the end of this semester - you will take the old egg crate mattresses (hose 'em down with a disinfecting solution and dry in 90- 100 degree sun on the driveway or from a clothes line before using... cause - well -- like Mama told you "You don't know WHERE that thing has been!" )

Also - next year - I will grab as many bags of the artificial "snow" blankets from Michael's and other craft stores. I missed 90% off bins of them this year and know I will regret it later... That stuff is great for wrapping and building up prop muscles and other dummy stuffing needs. 

Oh - finally - Inflatable packing bladders (those large pillows of air) and Zip-locks of packing popcorn are really lightweight and a dream to handle when stuffing up prop dummies. You can tape bags together with Duct Tape - creating bendable joints and non-smooth textures under the costume or fabric covers. Looks like whatever is underneath must have a boils-a-plenty skin condition!


----------

